# First Time Owner Questions



## Brittany.Riggin (Jul 20, 2013)

Hello Everyone!

First off, I want to say how excited I am to have come across this forum and how grateful I am to be able to receive accurate information as opposed to whatever the people at the pet store tell me. That being said, I am planning on getting a baby hedgie in the next few weeks and have a couple questions.

I have done a lot of reading on here, and decided to go with the fleece liners (I was previously considering carefresh because that's what I used with my hamster). I am also going to be purchasing a Carolina Storm Bucket Wheel as well. 

My questions are:
1. I keep seeing things related to heating/cooling. Her cage will be in my bedroom which never falls below 70 degrees or above 76. Will that be alright? Do I need to purchase any heating/cooling items?

2. I've heard some conflicting information regarding the bars on cages and the hedgehogs trying to climb them and getting hurt. What do I need to be aware of in terms of the bars on the cage I purchase? 

3. I want to have a cage with at last one loft in it. Does anyone have any info. on how to safely enclose the ramp and loft?

4. I was told that hedgehogs should not walk on carpet during their time out of the house. Is this true? Should I purchase a play pen? Or allow her to play on the tile floor downstairs? Any recommendations on outside of cage playtime settings?

Any help would be appreciated!!!


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

I'm kinda new to hedgehogs to but I'll try my best to help you.

I recommend downloading this free hedgehog care book http://www.westcoasthedgehogs.com/files/hedgehogbook/index.html It was written by LizardGirl on this forum and is very helpful. I find myself going back to it every now and again.

1. It is recommended to have some sort of heating source (like a space heater or CHE), a digital thermometer, and a thermostat.

2. I don't use a cage. I use a rubbermaid storage bin so I can't really help you there.

3. I don't have a loft but you could browse the forum "Housing and Accessories" section and ask someone how to make one.

4. I have heard that hedgies can get their nails stuck in carpet. You could get a playpen and set a piece of fleece over the carpet. Playing on the tile floor would be fine too.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

1. Most hedgehogs need temperatures that are steady around 75*F so you will need a heat source.

2. I feel the best cages are either ones with vertical bars or with a plastic base that has raised sides. You can safely use a cage with horizontal bars that go all the way to the floor but weaving plastic placemats or report covers through them to stop your hedgie from climbing or squeezing through.

3. If you have a cage with a loft you need to completely enclose the loft all the way to the top of the cage to prevent your hedgie from falling off and getting hurt. You also need to completely enclose the ramp. Hedgies don't have very good depth perception and can get injured from falls of only a couple of inches.

4. Using a playpen is always a good idea so you don't have to worry about your hedgie get into places they shouldn't. Most people put down fleece or even plastic table cloths just to protect the flooring.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

1: Yes. You want the temperature to stay pretty consistent, and 70* is too cold for most hedgehogs. I keep mine around 75-77* with a space heater. You should also have a thermometer IN the cage.

2: You would be surprised what all a hedgehog can climb out of. I have 10" of coroplast going all the way around my girls cages.

3:Like Nikki said, it needs to be enclosed, as does the ramp. Also, be aware that a lot of hedgehogs will not use a loft.

4:I use a play pen but it doesn't have a floor. I just put down a sheet for play time so they don't get poop/pee on my floor. Easy clean up


----------



## Brittany.Riggin (Jul 20, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your help!! Of course, pet stores know none of this stuff so I'm trying to soak up as much information as possible. I will read more in the heating section to see if I can figure out exactly what I need but I may be back here asking more questions haha. You guys are awesome.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Happy to help!

Oh and I just saw that you're from OK... howdy neighbor


----------

